# I don't like to eat.  Would like diet advice to get enough calories.



## useddialers.com (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm 40 years old, have worked out in the past.  I'm 5' 10" 160lbs and about 8% body fat.  My body has been anywhere from under 4% body fat in college, been somewhat muscular at 180lbs with 10% or so body fat 12 years ago to 190 and 20% bf 7 years ago.  I have not really worked out for more than 3 months at a time since since about 12 years ago.  I've basically been cutting and gaining muscle mass over the last 5 months taking Creatine 2:1 as my only supplement 

I really don't like or have time to eat.  Just don't get hungry or don't want to take the time.  Not a fan of bananas, milk or milk products, hate milk-based shakes and have a hard time eating a real breakfast or any other meals cause I'm just not hungry.  My goal at this moment is to gain lean muscle mass with a goal of about 185 with 5-6% bf then just maintain from there.  

Throughout the day my wonderful Lady will bring me something to eat like a sandwich, hamburger, taco from a drive-through.  I make myself eat some or all of it to be sure I'm getting some calories aside from the 12 or so Pepsi's I drink per day (that will be reduced soon).  I'd rather have something I can unwrap and eat.  Pretty much the only snack I'll have is beef jerky.  Sometimes 1/8 lb at a time which will be my only meal some days.  Nutrition bar would be great but I know I'm gonna need some calories.

I'm capable of cooking a batch of rice and/or chicken and heating it up in the microwave, etc for lunch but would like to know of a PROVEN diet with max nutrition/benefit & doesn't make me drink milk with it.  No vanilla, chocolate or strawberry stuff for me.  I would like max gains without having to buy anything that could get me in trouble with Johnnie Law.  So, legal substances only.  I'm open to about whatever as long as it will help me gain lean muscle mass.  I'd like a structured diet that's easy to follow and includes calories, supplements and a basic schedule.

I was thinking bar for breakfast, bar for snack, something healthy and small for a late lunch.  Then supper and another snack after that combined with my creatine.  I don't think there's enough calories in this diet to make any real gains and I'd like to take advantage of supplements that are available to help me out.

I plan to eat only what I need when I need it and stick to this diet as long as it's simple, proven, legal, doesn't taste like crap and includes beef jerky.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 4, 2012)

Well this is interesting to say the least...

I hope I am not wasting my time here but read on.

1. drop the massive amounts of pepsi and replace it with water, if you don't like plain water add a squeeze of lemmon to it or some crystal lite.

2. If you do some form of cardio in the morning you will increase your hunger.

3. If you want a simple eating plan then I will lay a very simple one out.

4. Do you like plain protein? there is no flavor in it.


Here goes.

Breakfast: 3 eggs and oatmeal

Snack: Shake or high protein & calorie bar

Lunch: Rice with chicken and some form of greens and maybe some olive or mac nut oil.

Snack: Shake or high protein and calorie bar

Pre workout supp (NO2 or creatine)

Post workout supp (creatine and whey or a bar)

Dinner: Chicken or beef with rice and some form of greens

Before bed: Cottage cheese or a shake or bar.


That there is as simple as it gets, and if you want muscle you have to eat! Sure supplements help but they dont replace real food. Try that there for 4 weeks, along with a HIT or GVT training style and see the change.

All the best


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 4, 2012)

I should mention space these meals out no more than 3 hours apart.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 5, 2012)

Good advice from ^^^.

Cutting those pepsi's out is a must. All that processed sugar is poison.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## useddialers.com (Mar 5, 2012)

K.  I'm rockin the 5 pack already and gained some lean muscle mass at the same time so I am ready for some gains but don't wanna get fat at all.  Dropped down to about 4 pepsi's today so it's a start.

I'm not a fan of any type of shake that's milk based so any other ideas like nutrition bar or???

Also, I'd really think there would be more benefit in nutrients/suppliments than just creatine.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 5, 2012)

Use amino acids if you dont want to use a shake. You can use egg protein in powder form
or you can try these out 

Muscle Pharm MuscleGel Shot at Bodybuilding.com: Lowest Prices for MuscleGel Shot


Look don't worry about getting fat! If you are working out and eating right you will not get fat. yes the scales will go up and you will out grow some clothes but if you do it right you will not get fat.

Plain and simple champ you need to eat and eat well! no taco's and junk food. Burgers are fine but make them yourself from ground up beef and have them with green salads in a burger bun.

You dont want plain old creatine then buy a creatine that has a mix with it. Also glutamine.


----------



## twitch712 (Mar 6, 2012)

a lot of the whey protein shakes mix with water and taste good. lots of different flavors. eat 3or4 shakes 2-3 meals multi vitamin. i use dymatize elite whey low fat low carb low calorie.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 6, 2012)

useddialers.com said:


> I'm not a fan of any type of shake that's milk based so any other ideas like nutrition bar or???



Well if you don't like shakes or protein bars or whole food sources of protein then what else is there?

In order top build muscle you need a full array of amino acids so I guess you'll be popping a lot of pills. Doesn't sound like fun to me but whatever...

Good luck.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

go to the doctor and tun some cancer/aids tests


----------



## useddialers.com (Mar 6, 2012)

*marathon snickers, Kashi protein & fiber bars are good.*



Powermaster said:


> Well if you don't like shakes or protein bars or whole food sources of protein then what else is there?
> 
> In order top build muscle you need a full array of amino acids so I guess you'll be popping a lot of pills. Doesn't sound like fun to me but whatever...
> 
> Good luck.



I was saying I was looking for ideas like bars...  Got some cottage cheese and ate 3 meals today including oatmeal and a Marathon Snickers.  290 calories, 90 fat calories.  Is that too much fat?  

Appreciate the help Mr.BTB I think getting advice from a real person for my situation helped.  Never really realized to space meals 3 hours or less apart but it makes perfect sense.  I'm curling 35 lbs 4 sets between 20 and 12 controlled reps and will use that track my progress.  I did gain some real muscle while losing weight so I'm excited to see what's gonna happen when I start eating right too.  Got used to not eating to lose a few lbs then decided to start working out too but lost my appetite in the process.  

I'll try this tomorrow:
2 bowls of oatmeal tomorrow am
protein bar or yogurt
Chicken and rice for lunch
Cottage cheese, protein bar or yogurt
Something fairly healthy for supper
Cottage cheese, protein bar or yogurt

Since I work out when I can fit it in to my schedule I'll have the 2 Creatine and bar somewhere in there or skip one of the other snacks.  The creatine I'm taking is Alpha-Ketoglutarate 2:1  

If I'm missing any other essentials let me know.  I'm really surprised there is not some other type of "creatine" substance that can be used with creatine and improve gains significantly more than just food.  Tx agian!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 7, 2012)

hey bro, really try to throw some eggs in there in the morning. 

and dont skip a snack, just ad the extra one bro.

Also dont go for such high reps on any body part unless you are doing a GVT program. Look it up Charles poloquin GVT program it is great, just up all your food and protein champ.

Try egg protein it is great and full of aminos!


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

honestly bro, my suggestion was not a joke, i know some one who is just like you, they can eat and they dont even like to, they dont even really get hngry tursn out they have cancer, get checked out bro, it could never hurt... but other then that listen to these guys. I am italian so i eat anything u put in front of me and lots of it lol


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

If you have trouble getting in calories, try peanut butter.


----------



## bjg (Mar 7, 2012)

junk food and pepsi will not help you get muscle...gaining fat also will slow down your muscle gains...
as advised by some here,... stick to good quality food and have a good breakfast. eat many  frequent meals, but a good breakfast is a good start for the day.
As you train , you will naturally eat more and your appetite will increase..
i dont think you have any problems at all, just stay away from the junk it will make you sick not big


----------



## R1balla (Mar 7, 2012)

bagels bagels bagels!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 7, 2012)

useddialers.com said:


> I was saying I was looking for ideas like bars...  Got some cottage cheese and ate 3 meals today including oatmeal and a Marathon Snickers.  290 calories, 90 fat calories.  Is that too much fat?
> 
> Appreciate the help Mr.BTB I think getting advice from a real person for my situation helped.  Never really realized to space meals 3 hours or less apart but it makes perfect sense.  I'm curling 35 lbs 4 sets between 20 and 12 controlled reps and will use that track my progress.  I did gain some real muscle while losing weight so I'm excited to see what's gonna happen when I start eating right too.  Got used to not eating to lose a few lbs then decided to start working out too but lost my appetite in the process.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing some good fats in that diet. And frankly if you're looking to get good & lots of calories in there, a very easy way to do it is w/ nut oils (e.g. macadamia nut oil), or olive oil - these are easy to mix into a protein shake if you don't like the idea of adding in whole milk.  Peanut butter was also mentioned - awesome way to make a calorie-rich shake. Another way to add some robust calories to a shake is to mix in frozen fruit (& bananas unless you don't like bananas - but easy to mix in there).

I personally can't stomach protein shakes anymore so make more of a protein pudding - instead of adding in a lot of water or milk, I add in just enough water to make it a mush at a level of consistency that I like. Here's where including the peanut butter adds great taste & thickness to it. I also tend more towards casein + whey protein - the casein makes it thicker & digests slower (shakes tend to digest fairly quickly).

You can also look at more robust carbs like quinoa or barley instead of brown rice. Steel cut oats are good. 

Meat-wise - go for the fattier cuts - don't have to be sloppy, but say 85%/15%  or 80%/20% beef. 

Also if you're looking to up the cals w/ the heavier foods because it appears you can metabolize the calories very well, you can also include the more colorful fruits & veggies (i.e. not just the usual green leafy stuff) - this will further help provide provide more enzymes to help break down & shuttle out the byproducts of metabolism.


----------



## bundle (Mar 7, 2012)

sounds like your just not a big eater.Eat what u like, just clean it up ,purify, sometimes u ust gotta force.Hydrate with what u can stomach,amino's as mentioned above, con't creat,and eat small meals , 160, u can get away with eating 8-10 smalls , cause u don't sound like someone who sits and EATS full.If its cleanand it tastes good to you stick w/it.What r ur goals , maintain, gain...


----------



## useddialers.com (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd like to get to about 180 and very lean.  Pack on about 20 lbs of muscle and then just stay fit.  That's my goal.  You people are too cool.  I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## USMC (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of milk based shakes,and most taste like crap with water also. Different strokes I guess. Anyways what I take is a Strawberry flavored shake and mix with OJ, tastes similar to a smoothie and not that thick hard to swallow feel. Just my .02 but Syntha6 hands down is the best I've tried, and I've pretty much tried them all.


----------



## bjg (Mar 8, 2012)

useddialers.com said:


> I'd like to get to about 180 and very lean.  Pack on about 20 lbs of muscle and then just stay fit.  That's my goal.  You people are too cool.  I really appreciate all the help!



be careful packing an extra 20lbs could be very misleading ...you want to pack mostly muscle and this happens slowly with hard work and good healthy diet. you don't want to just add fat which can come easily by eating more.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 9, 2012)

USMC said:


> Strawberry flavored shake and mix with OJ, tastes similar to a smoothie.



Too funny..."mix with OJ." Isn't that totally counter productive added all that sugar to a protein drink? Talk about spiking insulin....


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 9, 2012)

I know some one who is just like you, they can eat and they dont even  like to, they dont even really get hngry tursn out they have cancer, get  checked out bro, it could never hurt, but other then that listen to  these guys. [FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------



## bundle (Mar 9, 2012)

bjg said:


> be careful packing an extra 20lbs could be very misleading ...you want to pack mostly muscle and this happens slowly with hard work and good healthy diet. you don't want to just add fat which can come easily by eating more.


 
^ and if ur 160 and already lean ...packing on 20 more lean may proove difficult , but def doable, like all the posts say , eat lean and clean, and yes its going to take time for 20 lean add


----------



## useddialers.com (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive went up from about 175 to about 190 with about 10lbs of extra fat so I've been this size before just not lean muscle.  I think 180 is a realistic goal but once I see myself at  175 I may be happy.  I don't wanna get "huge" I just wanna look better and be more fit.  I plan to be at about 170 and still lean in the next 4 to 5 months.  Not sure if this is a realistic goal or not but that's what I'm hoping for.

The c/a testing has been done so that's why I haven't responded to it.  I thought it was pretty lame with someone showing the anal image in their signature to be talking about those tests.  Their sexual orientation is up to them and I don't care either way.  It just doesn't seem appropriate for this forum... even though I'm new here and don't know any better.

It's funny I had to make myself eat smaller portions then skipped a few meals here and there then just got used to it.  Already eating a lot healthier since this forum and will update my progress.  Really, I think I look bigger than 160 and am pretty  happy with how I look today.  I'd just like to look a little better and be a little stronger.  No bodybuilding goals here.  Just to help me fell better about myself.  Again, appreciate all the comments.


----------



## USMC (Mar 9, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Too funny..."mix with OJ." Isn't that totally counter productive added all that sugar to a protein drink? Talk about spiking insulin....


 
Yes I understand this, however lesser of the 2 evils IMO. If you can't choke it down. Like people that have to mix with reg milk vs skim. Take a supp to block the receptors and you just cancelled it out. Better than nothing at all.


----------



## squigader (Mar 9, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Too funny..."mix with OJ." Isn't that totally counter productive added all that sugar to a protein drink? Talk about spiking insulin....



The traditional wisdom is that the insulin spike helps push the protein out of the bloodstream and into the muscles.


----------



## squigader (Mar 9, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I think you're missing some good fats in that diet. And frankly if you're looking to get good & lots of calories in there, a very easy way to do it is w/ nut oils (e.g. macadamia nut oil), or olive oil - these are easy to mix into a protein shake if you don't like the idea of adding in whole milk.  Peanut butter was also mentioned - awesome way to make a calorie-rich shake. Another way to add some robust calories to a shake is to mix in frozen fruit (& bananas unless you don't like bananas - but easy to mix in there).
> 
> I personally can't stomach protein shakes anymore so make more of a protein pudding - instead of adding in a lot of water or milk, I add in just enough water to make it a mush at a level of consistency that I like. Here's where including the peanut butter adds great taste & thickness to it. I also tend more towards casein + whey protein - the casein makes it thicker & digests slower (shakes tend to digest fairly quickly).
> 
> ...



The perfect advice.


----------



## bjg (Mar 10, 2012)

useddialers: better to gain lean muscle slowly and surely than gain muscle and lots of fat quickly, then struggle to trim down that fat..especially at 40


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe add some greek yogurt. Plain and you can flaovor it yourself. Or flavored, just watch the sugar. Great protein. Double the normal yogurt protein. 
Also spinach, collards, kale. Dark green leafy veggies are great protein.
Try chili. Beans and beef. Great carbs and protein. Spice it up. Filling too.


----------



## Kimosabi (Mar 10, 2012)

I had your exact same problem.  For me the answer was LOTS of penutbutter and honey sandwiches just before bed. To counter the carb overload I had a high protein snack for breakfast and after my workout. (oatmeal with a spoonful of peanutbutter then a scoop of protein powder and a little milk or water on top) also take a multi-vitamin.  I was taking a pre-workout supplement (n.o. explode) also.
I went from about 150 to 200 in a year.  I'm currently 190.  Everyone else in my family is 140-160.  I swear it's because of stuffing myself with those sandwiches.


----------



## useddialers.com (Aug 14, 2012)

K.  I was able to cut down to 147 and am back up to 162 right now.  I'd say I've gained at least 10 lbs or more of muscle in the process.  Started out 2 years ago at 190 and now I'm about 160 and somewhat cut.  My snacks consist of Rice Krispies treats and Cinnamon Roll flavored Zone perfect nutrition bars. I always eat at least one full meal per day which is usually a late night supper consisting of a 1lb or so Ribeye by itself but sometimes potatoes, mac and cheese or something to go with it.

I'm sure it could have gone faster and I'm sure I could still make quicker gains but overall I'm pretty happy with my progress.  It's not nearly as fast as I'm sure is possible but my reason for working out is just to look better and feel  better about myself.  This is just one of  the goals I have made in life along with raising $10,000,000.00 in funding for my software company so I don't wanna have to make any major changes like actually going to a gym and spending 2 hours a day, etc.   I'm about to start taking my 2:1 Creatine again soon and am hoping to get up to about 170-175 by Xmas.  I am supposed to cycle Creation, right?

My physical condition is about as good as it's ever been aside from maybe an extra 1/4" of fat on my tummy but no biggie.  After eating the snacks I've been eating for a while I know the reason I wasn't eating before was because I don't want to or can't take the time too cook or get a meal ready.  Either cause of a phone call/work and I'm just a busy person mentally.  lol

Here's what I'd like to find now.  Something easy to eat in the morning to go with my first cup of coffee that is as simple to make as opening a wrapper.  I  don't like chocolate, peanut butter, bananas, milk or most fake fruit flavoring (like a strawberry protein shake).  I'd also like to find a supplement to take along with the creating.  I had my last multi-vitamin a few weeks ago and just now remembered them.  So, maybe a supplement that contains vitamins and some other "magical" muscle-building something inside to help with gains.

I tried pretty much every suggestion above so thank you all again for your help.  Many of them just didn't work for me.   The peanut butter was great suggestion but I'm guessin I ate too much cause after a week or so I don't like to eat it much any more.  Also, sofargone561, thanks  for your suggestion.   My family has a history of cancer but I didn't take what you said seriously.  When I said something to my Dr. he told me I was silly for not having anything done before but it all came back fine.


----------



## Herbalist (Aug 14, 2012)

Make 2 smoothys every day each with:
 75g whey protein
3 tbs peanutbutter
1 banana
1 handfull frozen berrys
fill with water or milk.


----------



## Robalo (Aug 14, 2012)

You don't like to eat? It doesn't matter what you like. Is what you need that counts. if you need to eat, eat. It's that simple. 
I love to eat but i can't eat so i can reach my objective, so i don't eat. In the end all it counts is what you are willing to do to reach your objective. 

A man do what a man gotta do.


----------

